# Surf and Turf



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a big porterhouse that I deboned and vacuum sealed and had in the freezer.  (I removed the bone to prevent the bone piercing the bag).  I also had some Cheasepeake Bay caught rock fish fillets that my buddy gave me several months ago.

Seasoned the steaks with S&P, then after the sear added WRO to the tenderloin for my daughter, that's her favorite on steak.  It will slowly melt and caramelize over the meat.  Drizzled the rock fish and asparagus with evoo and WRC.  

Very very tasty meal!

Here's my daughters, the youngest will turn 7 next Saturday and the oldest will be 22 the following Friday.  Can you believe Cathryn is almost as tall as Lisa already?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 7, 2009)

Kids do grow up fast.

Nice looking steak Larry. 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2009)

******, I'm smoking and you got me wanting grilled.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 7, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ******, I'm smoking and you got me wanting grilled.



What's his name said for me


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow Larry the food looks killer and your daughters are beautiful.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kat's turning 7??   Wow! 
Awesome looking dinner Lawerence!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great Larry !

Mmmm... Marshmallows and Miller LITE.


----------



## john a (Mar 9, 2009)

Fine steaks Larry, send one my way please.


----------



## Beech Bang (Apr 19, 2009)

Is that a wood deck your grillin on?  Any extra precautions taken when you do grill on it?

I grill on my deck and i just use a grill mat. My neighbors look at me funny when i do but i'm pretty careful. 

btw, the food looks great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2009)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> Is that a wood deck your grillin on?  Any extra precautions taken when you do grill on it?
> 
> I grill on my deck and i just use a grill mat. My neighbors look at me funny when i do but i'm pretty careful.
> 
> btw, the food looks great.



Yep, it's wood.  No extra precautions really.  I have the Performer on a grill mat, but nothing under the WSM's.  I do try to be extra careful when cooking...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 19, 2009)

I grill on my deck too...never had any issues and I use a plastic mat to keep grease off.


----------



## Griff (Apr 19, 2009)

I grill on my wood deck also, but it its an overnighter on the WSM I move it out to the yard/snow.


----------



## Oak (Apr 19, 2009)

I grill and smoke on the deck most of the year when the deck is covered in ice and snow. I use a mat, but come July and August I usually move the grill and smoker off the deck for a little assurance.


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 19, 2009)

I grill on my deck also.  I have a grill mat under my grill but under my WSM I put cinder blocks with 4 pieces of 12in square blocks on top.  This seems to work well.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never had a problem grilling or using the WSM on the deck.


----------

